# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երբ կինն ամուսնուն ծեծում է

## dvgray

Այո, այո…  Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի շատ է հանդիպում կնոջ կողմից իր կողակցին բռնանալու դեպքերը  :Angry2: :
Ի՞նչ անել  :Wink: : 
 Ի՞նչ խոհուրդներ կտաք այս դեպքում խեղճ կողակցին

----------


## Chuk

Դիվի, մարդ եղիր, աթոռից շուռ եկա տնեցիներին զարթնացրի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2013), VisTolog (04.06.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Այո, այո…  Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի շատ է հանդիպում կնոջ կողմից իր կողակցին բռնանալու դեպքերը :
> Ի՞նչ անել : 
>  Ի՞նչ խոհուրդներ կտաք այս դեպքում խեղճ կողակցին


_աաաաա 
ճիշտն ասած ես ինձ ամուսնուն ծեծող կնոջ դերում պատկերացրեցի մի պահ, ու հեսա ուշքս կգնա… 
ով ինձ տեսել ա, կհասկանա… 

տենց դեպքի մասին ես անձամբ չեմ էլ լսել… բայց ամեն դեպքոմ դեմ եմ բռնությանը…_

----------


## dvgray

> _աաաաա 
> ճիշտն ասած ես ինձ ամուսնուն ծեծող կնոջ դերում պատկերացրեցի մի պահ, ու հեսա ուշքս կգնա… 
> ով ինձ տեսել ա, կհասկանա… 
> 
> տենց դեպքի մասին ես անձամբ չեմ էլ լսել… բայց ամեն դեպքոմ դեմ եմ բռնությանը…_


Դե քվեարկեք էլի՞  :Wink: 
ձեր կողմնորոշումը հայտնեք նաև քվեարկության միջոցով: /Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ քվեարկություն եմ կազմակերպել:  :Smile: /

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այո, այո…  Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի շատ է հանդիպում կնոջ կողմից իր կողակցին բռնանալու դեպքերը :
> Ի՞նչ անել : 
>  Ի՞նչ խոհուրդներ կտաք այս դեպքում խեղճ կողակցին


Դիվի, իսկ դեմ չե՞ս լինի, եթե թեման տեղափոխենք «Զվարճալի»։  :Rolleyes:  Որովհետև համոզված եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ էդ բնույթն է ստանալու։ 
Խոստովանեմ, որ ես ինքս նման դեպքեր կարծես թե չեմ լսել ու, ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում էդպիսի բան...  :Blink:  Դու շա՞տ ես լսել։  :Xeloq:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվի, իսկ դեմ չե՞ս լինի, եթե թեման տեղափոխենք «Զվարճելի»։  Որովհետև համոզված եմ, որ վաղ թե ուշ էդ բնույթն է ստանալու։ 
> Խոստովանեմ, որ ես ինքս նման դեպքեր կարծես թե չեմ լսել ու, ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում էդպիսի բան...  Դու շա՞տ ես լսել։


Ուլուանա ջան:
Սենց դեպքերի մասին հիմնականում չես լսի, որովհետև տղամարդու համար շատ ամոթ է սրա մասին պատմել/բողոքել ուրիշներին:
Բայց հաբվատ որ լինում է բավականին հաճախ: Երբ ասենք  թավայով  տալիս են մարդու գլխին  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե քվեարկեք էլի՞ 
> ձեր կողմնորոշումը հայտնեք նաև քվեարկության միջոցով: /Կյանքումս առաջին անգամ քվեարկություն եմ կազմակերպել: /


Քվեարկեցի «Մեկ-մեկ կարելի է», բայց որպես սկսնակի քվեարկություն բացողի ասեմ, որ տարբերակները լավ չես ընտրել: Օրինակ ես կքվեարկեի «Պարբերաբար ծեծելը ճիշտ է» կամ «Չի խանգարի» տարբերակների օգտին: Չմոռանանք, որ ծեծը նաև լավ դաստիարակության միջոց է ու մանավանդ որոշ ամուսինների դեպքում դա պարզապես անհրաժեշտ գործողություն է:

Օգտակար է նաև միայն աղջիկներ ունեցող ընտանիքների համար, որպեսի այդ աղջնակները մեծանան հասկանալով, որ վաղը մյուս օրը ամուսնանալուց հետո չեն լինելու ամուսինների ստրուկները, այլ լինելու են ինքնիշխան:

Այնպես որ կներես, բայց կարծում եմ, որ հարցման տարբերակները թերի են:

----------


## dvgray

Չուկ ջան, համոզեցիր ինձ:  :Smile: 
Եթե դժվար չէ , ապա ավելացրու էտ տարբերակները

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ջան:
> Սենց դեպքերի մասին հիմնականում չես լսի, որովհետև տղամարդու համար շատ ամոթ է սրա մասին պատմել/բողոքել ուրիշներին:
> Բայց հաբվատ որ լինում է բավականին հաճախ: Երբ ասենք  թավայով  տալիս են մարդու գլխին


 :Wacko:  Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ դու անձամբ նման թավայածեծի ականատես եղե՞լ ես։  :Think: 

Ես հետաքրքության համար երևի քվեարկեմ «մեկ–մեկ կարելի է» տարբերակը։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, համոզեցիր ինձ: 
> Եթե դժվար չէ , ապա ավելացրու էտ տարբերակները


Ցավոք դժվար է  :Sad:

----------


## Երկնային

_Դե եթե թավայով տալիս են գլխին, ուրեմն պետք էր երևի… 
քվեարկածս փոխեք «մեկ–մեկ կարելի է» -ի էլի, միտքս փոխեցի…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _Դե եթե թավայով տալիս են գլխին, ուրեմն պետք էր երևի… 
> քվեարկածս փոխեք «մեկ–մեկ կարելի է» -ի էլի, միտքս փոխեցի…_


Յա, Արու՞ս, թավայի մտքից ազարտի մեջ ընկա՞ր։  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Յա, Արու՞ս, թավայի մտքից ազարտի մեջ ընկա՞ր։


_Դե ես սկզբից մտածեցի, թե անզեն ձեռքով ծեծելու մասին ա, զգացի, որ ուժս չի պատի, դրա համար ասեցի` դեմ եմ… 
իսկ հիմա, ինչպես տեսնում ես, լավ հեռանկարներ կան…  _

----------

Alphaone (19.02.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ թվում է՝ հարցումը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով էր պետք ձևակերպել։ Ասենք, այսպես. 

Ամուսնուն ծեծելու համար ո՞ր գործիքն եք նախընտրում.
1. թավա
2. շերեփ
3. կաթսա
4. մուրճ
5. այդ գործում ինձ սեփական ձեռքերս էլ են բավարարում
6. այլ

----------


## dvgray

> Ինձ թվում է՝ հարցումը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով էր պետք ձևակերպել։ Ասենք, այսպես. 
> 
> Ամուսնուն ծեծելու համար ո՞ր գործիքն եք նախընտրում.
> 1. թավա
> 2. շերեփ
> 3. կաթսա
> 4. մուրճ
> 5. այդ գործում ինձ սեփական ձեռքերս էլ են բավարարում
> 6. այլ


 :Shok:  Բայց ինչ մեղք ա մեր տղամարդկային ցեղը  :Xeloq: 
Իսկ տրադցիցոն, լավ. հավեսով, եզդու կարած ՝  "ավելը"՞՞  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ դու անձամբ նման թավայածեծի ականատես եղե՞լ ես։


Շատ դժվար ա էտսպես կադրը բռնացնելը: Ոնց որ ասենք վագրի կողմից նապաստակին կուլ տալը  :LOL: :  Բացառիկ դժվար կադր ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ինչ մեղք ա մեր տղամարդկային ցեղը 
> Իսկ տրադցիցոն, լավ. հավեսով, եզդու կարած ՝  "ավելը"՞՞


Վայ, հա, ճիշտ ես, մուրճի փոխարեն թող ավել լինի, կամ, ավելի լավ է՝ ցախավել, այդպես ավելի ռոմանտիկ է հնչում։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ինձ թվում է՝ հարցումը մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևով էր պետք ձևակերպել։ Ասենք, այսպես. 
> 
> Ամուսնուն ծեծելու համար ո՞ր գործիքն եք նախընտրում.
> 1. թավա
> 2. շերեփ
> 3. կաթսա
> 4. մուրճ
> 5. այդ գործում ինձ սեփական ձեռքերս էլ են բավարարում
> 6. այլ


_Ան, մի տարբերակը մոռացար
7. տո ինչ էլ պատահի, դեմ չեմ_

----------


## Chuk

Ան, չէ, դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, որի մասին եթե խոսելուց լինենք, ինձ թվում է ճիշտը պապական, տատական մեթոդներին դիմելն է: Դեռ հին ավանդապտումներից մեզ հասել է, որ կնոջ ամենից լավ զենքը շերեփն է: Հեքիաթներում գրում են, որ դրանով տատը խփում է երեխայի գլխին ու թույլ: Բայց իրականում ավանազրույցները հուշում են, որ դեռ հնուց կանայք ամուսիններին փայտե շերեփով ծեծել են: Ու կարծում եմ որոշակի դրական արդյունքների հասել են:

Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ ծեծելու գործիքն այդքան կարևոր չի: Բայց ազգային գաղափարախոսության տեսակետից երևի թե ամեն դեպքում շերեփն ամենաճիշտն է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, չէ, դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, որի մասին եթե խոսելուց լինենք, ինձ թվում է ճիշտը պապական, տատական մեթոդներին դիմելն է: Դեռ հին ավանդապտումներից մեզ հասել է, որ կնոջ ամենից լավ զենքը շերեփն է: Հեքիաթներում գրում են, որ դրանով տատը խփում է երեխայի գլխին ու թույլ: Բայց իրականում ավանազրույցները հուշում են, որ դեռ հնուց կանայք ամուսիններին փայտե շերեփով ծեծել են: Ու կարծում եմ որոշակի դրական արդյունքների հասել են:
> 
> Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ ծեծելու գործիքն այդքան կարևոր չի: Բայց ազգային գաղափարախոսության տեսակետից երևի թե ամեն դեպքում շերեփն ամենաճիշտն է:


Դե, իմ առաջարկած տարբերակներում շերեփն էլ կար, հիմա ինչի՞ց ես բողոքում, չհասկացա։  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Հա, ամենակարևորը մոռացանք
 "Չափալախը", որից տղամարդու աչքերց կայծեր է թռնում  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ան, չէ, դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է, որի մասին եթե խոսելուց լինենք, ինձ թվում է ճիշտը պապական, տատական մեթոդներին դիմելն է: Դեռ հին ավանդապտումներից մեզ հասել է, որ կնոջ ամենից լավ զենքը շերեփն է: Հեքիաթներում գրում են, որ դրանով տատը խփում է երեխայի գլխին ու թույլ: Բայց իրականում ավանազրույցները հուշում են, որ դեռ հնուց կանայք ամուսիններին փայտե շերեփով ծեծել են: Ու կարծում եմ որոշակի դրական արդյունքների հասել են:
> 
> Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ ծեծելու գործիքն այդքան կարևոր չի: Բայց ազգային գաղափարախոսության տեսակետից երևի թե ամեն դեպքում շերեփն ամենաճիշտն է:


_Չուկ, բայց ավոլ տարբերակն էլ նենց ոչինչ պապական մեթոդ ա, ասենք ամուսիններին տանից դուրս էին ավլում…_

----------


## Chuk

> _Չուկ, բայց ավոլ տարբերակն էլ նենց ոչինչ պապական մեթոդ ա, ասենք ամուսիններին տանից դուրս էին ավլում…_


Ավելը քննարկումից դուրս ա, ավելը հակահիգիենիկ ա:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ավելը քննարկումից դուրս ա, ավելը հակահիգիենիկ ա:


_Բայց ի՞նչ գիտես, թե քո ասած շերեփը անպայման մաքուր պետք ա լինի… _

----------


## Chuk

> _Բայց ի՞նչ գիտես, թե քո ասած շերեփը անպայման մաքուր պետք ա լինի… _


Դա արդեն տվյալ կնոջ մակարդակից է կախված ու մաքրության աստիճանից, հիգիենայի պայմաններին հետևել-չհետևելու հանգամանքից: Մինչդեռ ավելն այսպես թե այնպես նույն վիճակում է, եթե ինքն օգտագործվող ավել է: Իհարկե կարելի է առանձին ավել առնել հատուկ այդ նպատակների համար, սակայն հաշվի առնելով մեր երկրի ու բնակչության ընդհանուր սոցիալական վիճակը, պետք է պնդեմ որ առնվազն հայաստանյան հասարակության համար դա այնքան էլ պրակտիկ չէ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _Բայց ի՞նչ գիտես, թե քո ասած շերեփը անպայման մաքուր պետք ա լինի… _


Ճիշտ ա, շերեփը կարող ա ճաշաթաթախ լինի, բայց դե էդ նույն ճաշը, մեկ ա, ուտելու էր (եթե արդեն չէր կերել), դրանից վնաս չկա։ Մի հատ պատկերացրեք. ինչ տպավորիչ տեսարան կլինի՝ ախորժելի ճաշոտ շերեփը շեշտակի իջնում է ամուսնու անպաշտպան ու ողորկ քաչալին։  :Rolleyes:  Ռոմանտիկա...  :Love:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

_Երբ կինն է ամուսնուն ծեծ ուտացնում, ուրեմն ամուսինը չի սիրում կնոջ պատրաստած կերակուրը եւ նախնտրում է ծեծն ուտել։_ :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ոչ ոքի էլ չի կարելի ծեծել։ Ընտանիքը հատուկ դաստիրակման հաստատություն չէ։ Ընտանիքը մի փոքրիկ համայնք է, որը կազմավորվում է սիրո շուրջ։ Սերը հավատք է, որը չի կարելի պղծել։

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ոչ ոքի էլ չի կարելի ծեծել։ Ընտանիքը հատուկ դաստիրակման հաստատություն չէ։ Ընտանիքը մի փոքրիկ համայնք է, որը կազմավորվում է սիրո շուրջ։ Սերը հավատք է, որը չի կարելի պղծել։


Ընտանիքը հիմնական դաստիարակման հաստատությունն է: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր հիմնական դաստիարակությունը ստանում է հենց ընտանիքում. մնացածը կողքից են: Այդ դաստիարակությունը կլինի ծեծի միջոցով, թե ոչ, սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Հաճախ ծեծը լինում է հենց սիրո արտահայտում: Երբ չկարողանալով դիմանալ ամուսնու այս կամ այն նվաստացմանը, ենթադրենք, նրան խելք բացատրելու համար դիմում է ծայրահեղ քայլին: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ծեծը, հատկապես կնոջ կողմին տղամարդուն տված ծեծը նաև առողջական նշանակութուն ունի. հրաշալի մերսում է, կոփում է տղամարդու լավագույն արժանիքները, պատրաստում դրսի կյանքին: Ըստ որոշ ուսումնասիրությունների այն ընտանիքները, որոնցում կինն ամուսնուն պարբերաբար ծեծում է, լինում են շատ հավատարիմ և ամուր, երեխաների կյանքն էլ որպես կանոն լավ է դասավորվում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում այս թեմայով առաջին աշխատություններից մեկը հայ գիտնականի է պատկանում, գրվել է 16-րդ, թե 17-րդ դարերում: Ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ընտանիքը հիմնական դաստիարակման հաստատությունն է: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ իր հիմնական դաստիարակությունը ստանում է հենց ընտանիքում. մնացածը կողքից են: Այդ դաստիարակությունը կլինի ծեծի միջոցով, թե ոչ, սա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Հաճախ ծեծը լինում է հենց սիրո արտահայտում: Երբ չկարողանալով դիմանալ ամուսնու այս կամ այն նվաստացմանը, ենթադրենք, նրան խելք բացատրելու համար դիմում է ծայրահեղ քայլին: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ծեծը, հատկապես կնոջ կողմին տղամարդուն տված ծեծը նաև առողջական նշանակութուն ունի. հրաշալի մերսում է, կոփում է տղամարդու լավագույն արժանիքները, պատրաստում դրսի կյանքին: Ըստ որոշ ուսումնասիրությունների այն ընտանիքները, որոնցում կինն ամուսնուն պարբերաբար ծեծում է, լինում են շատ հավատարիմ և ամուր, երեխաների կյանքն էլ որպես կանոն լավ է դասավորվում: Եթե չեմ սխալվում այս թեմայով առաջին աշխատություններից մեկը հայ գիտնականի է պատկանում, գրվել է 16-րդ, թե 17-րդ դարերում: Ափսոս անունը չեմ հիշում:


_Արտ, հիմա ուզում ես ասել` եթե ես ի վիճչակի չեմ ամուսնուս ծեծել, ուրեմն ինքը առողջ չի լինի, ինձ կդավաճանի, երեխեքիս կյանքն էլ լավ չի դասավորվի, հա՞…_

----------


## Բարեկամ

:LOL: 
իսկ քվեարկությունը գաղտնի՞ է  :Xeloq: 
Եթե գաղտնի լինի, էս կմասնակցեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> _Արտ, հիմա ուզում ես ասել` եթե ես ի վիճչակի չեմ ամուսնուս ծեծել, ուրեմն ինքը առողջ չի լինի, ինձ կդավաճանի, երեխեքիս կյանքն էլ լավ չի դասավորվի, հա՞…_


Նյուտ, ցիտեմ իմ կողմից շատ հարգված քաղաքական գործիչներից մեկին, այն է գործող վարչապետ, մեծարգո Տիգրան Սարգսյանին. «Երբեք ուշ չէ սովորելու համար: Ուսանել կարելի է կյանքի բոլոր տարիքներում»: Ամուսնանալուց հետո ամուսինները միշտ ստիպված են լինում նորանոր գիտելիքներ քաղել, սովորել: Ամենատարբեր բնագառներից, սկսած երեխա... հըմ.. ո՞նց ասեմ.. դե ստեղծելու պրոցեսից, մինչև միմյանց նկատմամբ համապատասխան հանդուրժողականության և անհանդուրժողականության ցուցաբերում: Եթե այդ ամուսիններն ուզում են հավատարիմ և ամուր ընտանեկան կապ, ապա չպիտի ալարեն և պետք է սովորեն այդ նոր կյանքի համար անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչը: Այդ թվում դու՛, Նյուտ, եթե ամուսինդ այնպիսի վարք կցուցաբերի, որ նրան պետք կլինի ծեծել՝ ելնելով ընտանիքի շահերից, պիտի հաղթահարես քո ներքին բոլոր անհամաձայնություններն ու սովորես ծեծելու արվեստը: Ընդ որում եթե լավ խոհարար լինես, ապա շերեփը բռնելը քո համար դժվար չի լինի, կմնա միայն հարվածելը սովորել: Նաև սրա համար է, որ ասում եմ, որ շերեփով ծեծը լավագույն տարբերակն է: Այնպես որ ընտրությունը քոնն է. ունենա՞լ ամուր ընտանիք, թե՞ չծեծել ամուսնուն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> _Արտ, հիմա ուզում ես ասել` եթե ես ի վիճչակի չեմ ամուսնուս ծեծել, ուրեմն ինքը առողջ չի լինի, ինձ կդավաճանի, երեխեքիս կյանքն էլ լավ չի դասավորվի, հա՞…_


Չէ, տենց մի հուսահատվի, նման դեպքերում, երբ սեփական հնարավորությունները չեն բավարարում ամուսնու առողջ մկանունքն ու կոփումն ապահովելու համար, կարելի է հատուկ մասնագիտացած ծեծողներ վարձել կամ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, դիմել առավել եռանդուն հարևանուհիների օգնությանը։ Այդպես ձեռի հետ կարելի է կոփել նաև ձեր հարևանությունը։  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> իսկ քվեարկությունը գաղտնի՞ է 
> Եթե գաղտնի լինի, էս կմասնակցեմ


Չէ, գաղտնի չի, բայց, օրինակ, ես, ակումբցի ամուսին ունենալով հանդերձ, քվեարկել եմ, հետևաբար դու ընդհանրապես մտածելու բան չունես. արխային քվեարկի։  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_աաաաաա, ոնց եմ ձեզ սիրում 
սփոփեցիք, կարամ արխային ամուսնանամ… իսկ եթե ուժս չպատեց, կդիմեմ փորձառու ակումբցիների օգնությանը…_

----------


## dvgray

Չգիտեմ խելքիս ինչ փչեց, որ քվեարկությունը բաց արեցի: Ոչինչ, իմ քվերկություն մոգոնելու  առաջին անգամն է, արի էս անգամ էլ կիսաթաքուն քվեարկիր  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, գաղտնի չի, բայց, օրինակ, ես, ակումբցի ամուսին ունենալով հանդերձ, քվեարկել եմ, հետևաբար դու ընդհանրապես մտածելու բան չունես. արխային քվեարկի։


Ան ջան ուղղակի շրջահայացորեն խուսափում եմ էն մյուս՝ հակառակ թեմայում ևս քվեարկելու անհրաժեշտության հնարավորությունից  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> _աաաաաա, ոնց եմ ձեզ սիրում 
> սփոփեցիք, կարամ արխային ամուսնանամ… իսկ եթե ուժս չպատեց, կդիմեմ փորձառու ակումբցիների օգնությանը…_


Իմիջիայլոց /չէի ուզում ասել, բայց ասեմ  :Wink: / հիմա լավ դեղեր կա, ջրի հետ խառնում ես, լրիվ անուժ ա դառնում, ու էտքան ժանամակում ինչ ուզում ես կարաս հետը անես  :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չգիտեմ խելքիս ինչ փչեց, որ քվեարկությունը բաց արեցի: Ոչինչ, իմ քվերկություն մոգոնելու  առաջին անգամն է, արի էս անգամ էլ կիսաթաքուն քվեարկիր


 :Think:  երևում ա որ անփորձ ես
քվեարկություն բացելու հետ կապված չէ  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մի անլրջացրեք:*

----------


## dvgray

Իմիջիայլեց մինչև դուք ստեղ ընտրություն եք կատարում շերեփով երեսին թե քյաչալին /բայց սենց մաշկը կփչանա  :LOL: /, Mephistopheles հարակից թեմայում տեսա որ լավ էլ ամիսը մեկ կնոջը մշակելու պրոցեդուրա է առաջարկում: ՈՒ կարևորը, հենց էնպես, զուտ պրոցեդուրայի համար  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Մոդերատորական. Թեման մի անլրջացրեք:*


Ճիշտ ա ասում, ժող, իր պես անսմայլիկ գրեք, որ գրառումները լուրջ տեսք ունենան։  ::}: 




> Իմիջիայլեց մինչև դուք ստեղ ընտրություն եք կատարում շերեփով երեսին թե քյաչալին /բայց սենց մաշկը կփչանա  /, Mephistopheles հարակից թեմայում տեսա որ լավ էլ ամիսը մեկ կնոջը մշակելու պրոցեդուրա է առաջարկում: ՈՒ կարևորը, հենց էնպես, զուտ պրոցեդուրայի համար


Չէ, Դիվ, դու չես հասկանում. ախր շերեփը հիանալի կոփում է տղամարդու մաշկը, հատկապես ճաղատ տղամարդկանց համար դա կոփման ուղղակի անփոխարինելի պրոցեդուրա է։

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, Դիվ, դու չես հասկանում. ախր շերեփը հիանալի կոփում է տղամարդու մաշկը, հատկապես ճաղատ տղամարդկանց համար դա կոփման ուղղակի անփոխարինելի պրոցեդուրա է։


Էտ պրոցեսը կոչում են դաբաղել: Հնում ըտենց դաբաղում էին, ու ստացված կաշվից լավ "Վալենտինօ"  կոշիկի մատերիալ էր դուրս գալիս: 
Սպասի մի հատ գլուխս քորեմ  :Xeloq: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էտ պրոցեսը կոչում են դաբաղել: Հնում ըտենց դաբաղում էին, ու ստացված կաշվից լավ "Վալենտինօ"  կոշիկի մատերիալ էր դուրս գալիս: 
> Սպասի մի հատ գլուխս քորեմ


Տես, ձեռի հետ նաև հաջող բիզնեսի հիմք է դրվում. մի կողմից ծեծում ես, մյուս կողմից՝ որակյալ կոշիկներ թողարկում։ Ի՞նչ վատ է։  :Wink: 

Հ. Գ. Ճաղատներ, փախեք–փրկվեք։  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> *Մոդերատորական. Թեման մի անլրջացրեք:*


օկ, 

ուրեմն, նախ պետք ա մտածել, թե որ դեպքերում կարող ա առաջանա տղամարդուն ծեծելու անզուսպ ցանկություն   :Xeloq:  

ա/ տղամարդը ցեխոտ կոշիկներով մտնում է տուն. բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ՝ _"խիղճ չունես, սաղ օրը տանջվել եմ…  "_ պետք է որ աշխատի լիցքաթափվելու համար:

բ/ մոռացել է ծննդյանդ կամ այլ տարեդարձ. բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Նո պրոբ  :Wink:  դու էլ իրանն ես մոռանում  :Cool:  կաաաամ, առնում ես երազածդ հագուստը, պայուսակը կամ կոշիկը առասպելական գնի, ու շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում առատաձեռն նվերի համար  :Tongue: 

գ/ դավաճանել է  :Shok:  բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ ծեծելն անիմաստ ա…

դ/ .........
Անուկը չի թողնում գրեմ, ասում ա արագացրու  :Not I: 

..........

ֆ/ եթե ամուսինդ ձեռք է բարձրացնում քո վրա: բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե ինքնապաշտպանությունդ այդպես աշխատի, ինչ կարող ես անել  :Cool:

----------


## Սելավի

Ընենց  հասկացա  որ  էս  «  ավանդույթը»  շատ  վաղուցա  գալիս, ուրա՞  մեր  շատ  վաղուցագետը  էս  2 օրա  չի  մտնում  ակումբ, գար  մի  հատ  սաղիդ  բացատրեր  թե  էսի  ինչ  ավանդապատումա,  թե  «շ  եր եփ»  ինչա  նշանակում   ու  որ  առասպելիցա  գալիս  էս  ավանդույթը:
   Ու՞ր  էս  է  ու՞ր  ականջտ  կանչի  արի  ու   մի  հատ   ժելեզնի  ասա  քո  ասելիքը,  բացատրի  որ  տնական  տղամարդկանց  չի  կարելի  ծեծել,  նրանք  արդեն  ծեծված  են:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> օկ, 
> 
> ուրեմն, նախ պետք ա մտածել, թե որ դեպքերում կարող ա առաջանա տղամարդուն ծեծելու անզուսպ ցանկություն   
> 
> ա/ տղամարդը ցեխոտ կոշիկներով մտնում է տուն. բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ՝ _"խիղճ չունես, սաղ օրը տանջվել եմ…  "_ պետք է որ աշխատի լիցքաթափվելու համար:
> 
> բ/ մոռացել է ծննդյանդ կամ այլ տարեդարձ. բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Նո պրոբ  դու էլ իրանն ես մոռանում  կաաաամ, առնում ես երազածդ հագուստը, պայուսակը կամ կոշիկը առասպելական գնի, ու շնորհակալություն ես հայտնում առատաձեռն նվերի համար 
> 
> գ/ դավաճանել է  բավարա՞ր պայման է, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ ծեծելն անիմաստ ա…
> ...


Բարեկամ  ջան  փաստորեն  էս  լիքը  բավարար  պայմաններ  էս  գտել  հա՞  տղամարդկանց  ծեծելու:
Լավա  չես  գրել  եթե  գիշերը  քնած  տեղը  խռցնումա,  պտի  մի  անգամից  առանց  հապաղելու   իջնես  բերնին:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ  ջան  փաստորեն  էս  լիքը  բավարար  պայմաններ  էս  գտել  հա՞  տղամարդկանց  ծեծելու:
> Լավա  չես  գրել  եթե  գիշերը  քնած  տեղը  խռցնումա,  պտի  մի  անգամից  առանց  հապաղելու   իջնես  բերնին:



Սելավի ջան, էս ինչ *լուրջ*, բայց անուշադիր ընթերցող ես  :Angry2:  մի հատ էլ բավարար պայման   :Wink: 

Կակռազ գրել էի ՈՉ բավարար պայմանների մասին, թե երբ ա պետք ձեռնպահ մնալ  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան, էս ինչ *լուրջ*, բայց անուշադիր ընթերցող ես  մի հատ էլ բավարար պայման  
> 
> Կակռազ գրել էի ՈՉ բավարար պայմանների մասին, թե երբ ա պետք ձեռնպահ մնալ


Տենում  էս  Բարեկամ  ջան,  իրականում  ճիշտ  են  ասում  որ  աշխարհում  3  բան  կա  անկանխատեսելի՝  եղանակը,  հիմարությունը,  մեկ  էլ  կինը:
  Հիմա  ես,  տնական  տղա  լինելով  հանդերձ,  ոնց  կանխատեսեի  որ  անուշադիր,  բայց  լուրջ ընթերցողությունս   էլ  կդառնար  բավարար  պայման:
  Եթե  ամեն  ինչ  հասկանաի  այնպես  ինչպես  որ  կա,  շատ  բաներ  կմնար  անհասկանալի: 

Սկսում  եմ  հավատալ  այն  մտքին  որ  եթե  գոյություն  ունի  տնային  տիրուհի,  ուրեմ  ինչ  որ  տեղ  էլ  գոյություն  ունի  նաև  վայրի...   :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ընտանիքը հիմնական դաստիարակման հաստատությունն է:


Հարգելի Արտակ, այո՝ ընտանիքը հիմնական դաստիրակման օջախն է։ _Հատուկ_ դաստիրակման հաստատությունները հիմնականում ստեղծվում են եղբայրասեր տղամարդկանց ջանքերով։ Իսկ նման հաստատություններում կանայք ոչ միայն չեն կարող ուժ գործադրել, այլ ընդհանրապես, կանայք դուրս են այդտեղից։ Իմ ասած «հատուկ դաստիրակման հաստատությունը» պետք չէ շփոթել ընտանիքի հետ։ 

Կրկին խորհուրդ կտամ, թե՛ տղամարդկանց, եւ թե՛ կանանց հեռու մնալ ծեծից ու այլ վայրագություններից. դրանք վատ եւ ցնցող ազդեցություն կունենան ընտանիքի մատղաշ անդամների հոգեկանի վրա։

----------


## Annushka

Ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ բռնությանը ընտանիքում, կիրառվի դա  ամուսնու, թե կնոջ նկատմամբ; Այստեղ նույնիսկ ուժը չի որոշիչ դեր կատարում, քանի որ նույնիսկ թույլ կինը ցասումի պահին կարող է մի լավ դնգստել ամուսնուն, ասենք թավայով, հարթուկով, գրտնակով, և այլ ծանր, դակող, թակող, տափակացնող, հարթացնող և չորացնող պարագաներով ու առարկաներով :LOL:  Բայց ..... բայց դա առնվազն վայրենություն է, որովհետև որոշակի տարիքից հետո նույիսկ ծեծը չի օգնի դաստիարակել, առավել ևս՝  փոխել մարդուն... Իսկ եթե գործը հասել է ամուսնուն ծեծելուն, ապա ընտանիքի մասին խոսք գնալ չի կարող.... մանավանդ, որ դրան ականատես կարող են լինել ձեր սեփական երեխաները: Դուք պատկերացնու՞մ  եք, թե որքան թույլ պետք ա լինի տղամարդը, որ գործը հասնի ծեծին, որքան նա պետք ա կամազուրկ կամ սրիկա լինի :Shok:  իսկ նման մարդու հետ ապրելը, ըստ ինձ, չարժե, քանի որ կյանքդ կխորտակես, երեխաներիդ հոգեբանությունը կխեղաթյուրես, և ընդհանրապես, անտանելի մթնոլորտ կստեղծվի ընտանիքում: Ես նաև դեմ եմ կնոջը ծեծելուն / ոչ այն պատճառով, որ ինքս Եվայի ցեղից եմ :LOL: /... ինչպես ասում են. " Կարմիր կովը կաշին չի փոխում" կամ " Կուզիկին գերեզմանը կփոխի" Այնպես որ, բռնության կիրառումը հակում ունի դառնալու շարունակական և պարբերական; Նման դեպքերում ամենալավ դեղամիջոցը "մողավորին" մեկուսացնելն է կամ պարզապես առանձին ապրելը .. խնայեք ինքներդ ձեզ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ի՞նչ անել : 
>  Ի՞նչ խոհուրդներ կտաք այս դեպքում խեղճ կողակցին


թուլանալ և փորձել հաճույք ստանալ

իսկ իրան ով էր ասում ամուսնանա

պատասխան քայլի դիմել (ցանկալի ա բոքսի կամ կարատեի գնացած ըլնի մինչև ամուսնանալը)

մի ամսվա ազատազրկում խոհանոցում

ուղղիչ տղամարդկային աշխատանքներ

----------


## Ambrosine

աաաաաաաաաաա, էս ինչ հավես թեմայա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
դե եթե իրան խելոք չպահի........... :LOL: 
ասեմ, որ նույնիսկ Ծաղկաձորում կոնֆերանս է հրավիրվել գենդերային հավասարության համար. որովհետև արդեն տղամարդիկ հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ են :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

Դե ուժն էլ պետք ա հերիքի, որ ծեծի: Չնայած Անուշն ասումա թավան կամ գրտնակը կոմպենսացնում ա : Եսիմ երեխեք ծեծել ինձ թվում ա չի կարելի, բայց մեկ մեկ կանանց էլ ա պետք հասկանալ: Որ համը հանելա, թող ծեծի ինչ ասեմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Լավա  չես  գրել  եթե  գիշերը  քնած  տեղը  խռցնումա,  պտի  մի  անգամից  առանց  հապաղելու   իջնես  բերնին:


Դրա համար  ծեծե՞լ  :Shok:  
գնդակահարություն ա հասնում  :Blush: 
պատոլոգիապես _այդ_ ձայնը տանել չեմ կարողանում  :Pardon:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մարմնի առավել խոցելի շրջանները եւ առավել գերադասելի հարվածները
Վերին վերջույթ.
1. Չափալախ աջ այտին ձախ կողային հարվածով
2. Չափալախ ձախ այտին աջ կողային հարվածով
3. Դուզ քթին…չափալախ լայն բացած ձեռքի ափով
4. Դուզ ճակտին…չափալախ լայն բացած ձեռքի ափով
5. Բռունցքով հարված վերորովայնային շրջանին/սա այն դեպքում, երբ պետք է մոմենտո մորե/
Քացի.
1. Քացով ամորձիներին 1  ներքեւից հարվածով
2. Քացով ամորձիներին 2  ներքեւից հարվածով
3. Քացով ամորձիներից փոքր-ինչ վեր…ոչ ներքեւից հարվածով, այլ՝ ուղիղ, հրող հարվածով: Լավն ա՜…
Շարունակելի…

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչ լավ թեմա էր, ես կասեի՝ սրտիցս։
Իմ ուզած տարբերակը չկար.
*Այո, հատուկ ռեժիմով*

Ստիպված, «մեկ–մեկ» տարբերակն եմ ընտրել...
Իսկ ծեծելու համար ոչ մի առարկա էլ պետք չի օգտագործել. ծեծել անրաժեշտ է՝ օգտագործելով բացառապես սեփական ձեռքերը և ոտքերը, ցանկության և հնարավորության դեպքում՝ նաև մարմնի այլ մասերը։ Ամբողջ կայֆը հենց դրա մեջ է, թե չէ գրտնակ, շերեփ, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ...

Ջարդել դրանց։  :Angry2:   :LOL:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս ինչ լավ թեմա էր, ես կասեի՝ սրտիցս։
> Իմ ուզած տարբերակը չկար.
> *Այո, հատուկ ռեժիմով*


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
փաստորեն մեջներիցս ռիսկովն էլի դու դուրս եկար  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> փաստորեն մեջներիցս ռիսկովն էլի դու դուրս եկար


Չէ, ուղղակի ի տարբերություն մնացածներին, իմ ամուսինը հայերեն կարդալ չգիտի։  :LOL:

----------

murmushka (29.09.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, ուղղակի ի տարբերություն մնացածներին, իմ ամուսինը հայերեն կարդալ չգիտի։


 :LOL:  դե, *հատուկ ռեժիմի* պայմաններում ինձ թվում ա մյուս լեզուներն էլ շուտով կմոռանա  :LOL: 
տակ իմ ի նադօ  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի հին ասացվածք հիշեցի՝ ով որ կնոջից չի վախում ղզիկ ա :LOL:  Կարելի է ասել, ում որ կինը չի ծեծում ղզիկ ա :LOL:  Կնգաս կարատեի եմ տալու, որ հախիցս գա: Դիվին աչկիս միհատ պարապած չինուհու ա հանդիպել սառույցների երկրում, աաաարա դե ասում եմ գործ չունեք էլի էդ օտար խաղերի հետ  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ հարցման մեջ գրված է «տԶամարդ». աչքիս Դիվին արդեն մի թափ լավ տզացրել են։  :LOL:  Կամ գուցե արմատն այստեղ ոչ թե «տզալ»–ն է, այլ «տիզ»–ը։  :Think:  
Կապ չունի, միևնույն է, ջարդել այդ տզամարդկանց։  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ հարցման մեջ գրված է «տԶամարդ». աչքիս Դիվին արդեն մի թափ լավ տզացրել են։  Կամ գուցե արմատն այստեղ ոչ թե «տզալ»–ն է, այլ «տիզ»–ը։  
> Կապ չունի, միևնույն է, ջարդել այդ տզամարդկանց։


Հա, ջարդելուց հետո էլ այրել և փոշին հանձնել ծովին:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հա, ջարդելուց հետո էլ այրել և փոշին հանձնել ծովին:


չէ էդ չեղավ, էդ արդեն շատ ռոմանտիկ կլիներ…  :Sad:  :Cray:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, ջարդելուց հետո էլ այրել և փոշին հանձնել ծովին:


Էդ արդեն քո վրա։  :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Երեխեք բայց դուք ինչ սադիստն եք,  :LOL:   իյա բա մեղք չեն  :Tongue: 
ԷՆ կատակով ծեծել մեծելը հեչ, ուշքս գնումա :Blush: , բայց իսկականից ծեծե՞լ, կարելիա կռիսի դեղ տալ, ավելի էֆֆեկտնի կլինի   :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Երեխեք բայց դուք ինչ սադիստն եք,   իյա բա մեղք չեն 
> ԷՆ կատակով ծեծել մեծելը հեչ, ուշքս գնումա, բայց իսկականից ծեծե՞լ, կարելիա կռիսի դեղ տալ, ավելի էֆֆեկտնի կլինի


Ոզնուկ ջան, արի դու բարով–խերով ամուսնացի, հետո կխոսենք։  :Jpit: 
Կռիսի դեղ տալով տենց չես հանգստանա, ինչքան ծեծելուց։  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ոզնուկ ջան, արի դու բարով–խերով ամուսնացի, հետո կխոսենք։ 
> Կռիսի դեղ տալով տենց չես հանգստանա, ինչքան ծեծելուց։


Հա, մանավանդ երբ չստիկով ես ծեծում կամ ճիպոտով տուտուզն ես դաղում :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, մանավանդ երբ չստիկով ես ծեծում կամ ճիպոտով տուտուզն ես դաղում


Կուկ ջան, ես կնոջ հանգստանալու մասին էի խոսում, ոչ թե տղամարդու։  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Երեխեք բայց դուք ինչ սադիստն եք,   իյա բա մեղք չեն 
> ԷՆ կատակով ծեծել մեծելը հեչ, ուշքս գնումա, բայց իսկականից ծեծե՞լ, կարելիա կռիսի դեղ տալ, ավելի էֆֆեկտնի կլինի


 :Shok: 
միանգամից օձի թաթեր, գորտի պոչ, կրիայի լյարդ վերցրա, սպիրտով եռացրու, մի քանի օր փակած պահի, բաժակով դիր մարդուդ անկողնու կողքը, որ գիշերը ուզենա հելնի ջուր խմի, կասես ջուրը անկողնուդ կողն ա, կկռանա որ վերցնի խմի, կացինով կտաս գլուխը կջարդես

դրա համար են տղամարդիկ իրանց կնանիքին փակում խոհանոցում ու առանց վիզայի դուրս չեն թողում
առաջ գիտեի կոպիտ վերաբերմունք ա, էն էլ հիմա իրանց հասկանում եմ

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> միանգամից օձի թաթեր, գորտի պոչ, կրիայի լյարդ վերցրա, սպիրտով եռացրու, մի քանի օր փակած պահի, բաժակով դիր մարդուդ անկողնու կողքը, որ գիշերը ուզենա հելնի ջուր խմի, կասես ջուրը անկողնուդ կողն ա, կկռանա որ վերցնի խմի, կացինով կտաս գլուխը կջարդես
> 
> դրա համար են տղամարդիկ իրանց կնանիքին փակում խոհանոցում ու առանց վիզայի դուրս չեն թողում
> առաջ գիտեի կոպիտ վերաբերմունք ա, էն էլ հիմա իրանց հասկանում եմ


Պահ, ինչին արժանի լինեք էն էլ կստանաք :Tongue: 
Համ  էլ Հայկ ես մարդասպան չեմ, ավելի ճիշտ ամուսնասպան  :Cray: 
Ծեծել, սպանել,  հաստատ ուժս չի պատի, համ էլ չեմ անի  :Blush: , բայց Աստված չանի գիշերները խռցնիիիիիի, պաաաաաաաաաա՜, կարողա խեղդեմ  :Diablo:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Բայց ինչ անլուրջն եք: 
Ես կփորձեմ գտնել ու այստեղ տեղադրել 16-17-րդ դարերի հայտնի գիտնական Ուստր Արուացու աշխատությունից հատվածներ, որտեղ հիմնավորվում է կնոջ տղամարդուն ծեծելու արդյունավետությունը:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց ինչ անլուրջն եք: 
> Ես կփորձեմ գտնել ու այստեղ տեղադրել 16-17-րդ դարերի հայտնի գիտնական Ուստր Արուացու աշխատությունից հատվածներ, *որտեղ հիմնավորվում է կնոջ տղամարդուն ծեծելու արդյունավետությունը*:


Մենք դրանում համոզված ենք, իզուր մի չարչարվի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, ես կնոջ հանգստանալու մասին էի խոսում, ոչ թե տղամարդու։


Հաա.. թեմայի տեղը խառնել էի, կներես. էդ դեպքում պետքա տղամարդը դաղի :Love: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

կատակը մի կողմ, բայց Ռուսաստանում լավ էլ կա տենց պրոբլեմ

----------


## Grieg

Երբ կինն ամուսնուն ծեծում է... անցորդներին պետք է զգույշ մնալ պատուհանի սլացող "թռչող ափսե"ներից և այլ սպասքերից  :LOL:  

իսկ ընդհանրապես ուտելիքը ամենալավ դաստիրակելու միջոցնա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երբ կինն ամուսնուն ծեծում է... անցորդներին պետք է զգույշ մնալ պատուհանի սլացող "թռչող ափսե"ներից և այլ սպասքերից  
> 
> իսկ ընդհանրապես ուտելիքը ամենալավ դաստիրակելու միջոցնա


Այսի՞նքն։ Նկատի ունես լխկած պոմիդորներով ու նեխած ձվերով ռմբակոծությու՞նը։  :LOL:  Ճիշտ է, դա էլ վատ դաստիարակչական միջոց չի։  :Hands Up:  Բայց դա կարելի է կիրառել միայն այն պայմանով, որ վերոնշյալ «ուտելիքներով» կեղտոտված շորերը հետո ինքն է լվանալու։  ::}:

----------


## Dayana

Ավելի լավ է շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր ընտրել, օրինակ երկուշաբթին, ու այդ օրը պարտադիր ծեծել ամուսնուն  :LOL:  ասենք երկու անգամ թավայով հարածել դեմքին, հետո մի քանի անգամ պատառաքաղեվ ծածկել աջ ձեռքը  :LOL:  եթե ձախլիկ է ՝ ձախը  :LOL:  :LOL:  ու անպայման այդ օրը նրան թւյլ չտալ հաց ուտել  :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ավելի լավ է շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր ընտրել, օրինակ երկուշաբթին, ու այդ օրը պարտադիր ծեծել ամուսնուն  ասենք երկու անգամ թավայով հարածել դեմքին, հետո մի քանի անգամ պատառաքաղեվ ծածկել աջ ձեռքը  եթե ձախլիկ է ՝ ձախը  ու անպայման այդ օրը նրան թւյլ չտալ հաց ուտել


Իիիի՜ բա որ երեխեքին վերցնի,  ճամպրուկները հավաքի գնա մամայի տուն  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Հենց հիմա «ապագա ամուսնուս»  :Smile: նենց կծեծեի, որ ստեղ լիներ :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Հենց հիմա «ապագա ամուսնուս» նենց կծեծեի, որ ստեղ լիներ


ես էլ  :Yes:   :Angry2:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Երբ մարդն ընկած է, նրան չեն խփում։

----------


## Երկնային

> Ավելի լավ է շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր ընտրել, օրինակ երկուշաբթին, ու այդ օրը պարտադիր ծեծել ամուսնուն  ասենք երկու անգամ թավայով հարածել դեմքին, հետո մի քանի անգամ *պատառաքաղեվ ծածկել աջ ձեռքը  եթե ձախլիկ է ՝ ձախը*  ու անպայման այդ օրը նրան թւյլ չտալ հաց ուտել


_ու էդ ընթացքում անպայման նշում ես, որ…
կներեք, սա պետք ա ռուսերեն գրեմ

ножа не бойся, бойся вилки -
один удар, четыре дырки!!

_

----------


## Dayana

> _ու էդ ընթացքում անպայման նշում ես, որ…
> կներեք, սա պետք ա ռուսերեն գրեմ
> 
> ножа не бойся, бойся вилки -
> один удар, четыре дырки!!
> 
> _


Նյուտ հեսա մերոնք քնից կարթնանան  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ավելի լավ է շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր ընտրել, օրինակ երկուշաբթին, ու այդ օրը պարտադիր ծեծել ամուսնուն  ասենք երկու անգամ թավայով հարածել դեմքին, հետո մի քանի անգամ պատառաքաղեվ ծածկել աջ ձեռքը  եթե ձախլիկ է ՝ ձախը  ու անպայման այդ օրը նրան թւյլ չտալ հաց ուտել


փիս կսովորի ու էդ օրերը տուն չի գա, ավելի լավ ա պատահական օրեր, որ ինքն էլ չիմանա իրա գլխին գալիքը

----------


## Dayana

Ա դե սենց ենք անում էլի, որ հայ տղաները Ռուս աղջիկներին են գերադասում  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ա դե սենց ենք անում էլի, որ հայ տղաները Ռուս աղջիկներին են գերադասում


դե հա, շատ մեղմ ենք, իրանք էլ ռուս աղջիկներին են ընտրում, որ քարով տան գլուխները ջարդեն :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Ա դե սենց ենք անում էլի, որ հայ տղաները Ռուս աղջիկներին են գերադասում


Ռուս աղջիկներին մի գիշերով են գերադասում ոչ ավել.. խաբեցի՞... դե լավ 1-2 : Ամուսնանալու համար հայ աղջիկներին են գերադասում:

----------


## Dayana

> դե հա, շատ մեղմ ենք, իրանք էլ ռուս աղջիկներին են ընտրում, որ քարով տան գլուխները ջարդեն


սուտա  :Wink:  իրանք օղու շշով են խփում  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> դե հա, շատ մեղմ ենք, իրանք էլ ռուս աղջիկներին են ընտրում, որ քարով տան գլուխները ջարդեն


Ռուս աղջիկները տղայից հաճույք ստանալու ավելի լավ մեթոդներ գիտեն, քան քարով գլուխը ջարդելն է:

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուս աղջիկները տղայից հաճույք ստանալու ավելի լավ մեթոդներ գիտեն, քան քարով գլուխը ջարդելն է:


Հա՜՜՜  :LOL:  Էտ են ա, որ վերջում ֆռում ասում են, որ գիտես չէ՞ որ ես ամենի ինչը ձրի չէր  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ռուս աղջիկները տղայից հաճույք ստանալու ավելի լավ մեթոդներ գիտեն, քան քարով գլուխը ջարդելն է:


Կուկ, մի խանգարի, էդ տղաներին հախից գալիու ենք  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Հեսա նկատողություն եմ ստանալու  :Blush:  Նյուտնա մեղավոր  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռուս աղջիկները տղայից հաճույք ստանալու ավելի լավ մեթոդներ գիտեն, քան քարով գլուխը ջարդելն է:


ու դու էդ մեթոդների մեծ վարպետ ես
տուֆը կանցնի չէ? :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Հա՜՜՜  Էտ են ա, որ վերջում ֆռում ասում են, որ գիտես չէ՞ որ ես ամենի ինչը ձրի չէր


աաաաաաաաաա :LOL:  բա հայ տղեն ինչ ա պատասխանում?

----------


## Elmo

> Ռուս աղջիկները տղայից հաճույք ստանալու ավելի լավ մեթոդներ գիտեն, քան քարով գլուխը ջարդելն է:


Ձեռնաշխթա, պլեթ...  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Հա՜՜՜  Էտ են ա, որ վերջում ֆռում ասում են, որ գիտես չէ՞ որ ես ամենի ինչը ձրի չէր


Այ ախպեր, գոնե ասեիր սկզբում, ասեի` հա, հնարավոր ա, վերջում որ ասեց, էլ ո՞վա բանի տեղ դնողը:



> Կուկ, մի խանգարի, էդ տղաներին հախից գալիու ենք 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հեսա նկատողություն եմ ստանալու  Նյուտնա մեղավոր


գլուխները ջարդելո՞վ :LOL: 



> ու դու էդ մեթոդների մեծ վարպետ ես
> տուֆը կանցնի չէ?


Էդքան նման ե՞մ ռուս աղջկա: Ինչ օրիգինալ կոմպլիմենտ էր, կմտածեմ այդ ուղղությամբ ::}: 





> Ձեռնաշխթա, պլեթ...


Էլմո, ձեռնաշղթան կարդացի, ուրիշ շարունակություն պատկերացրի, էն էլ չէ` լավ էր :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդքան նման ե՞մ ռուս աղջկա: Ինչ օրիգինալ կոմպլիմենտ էր, կմտածեմ այդ ուղղությամբ


դու էլ ես 10 անգամից մի անգամից հասկանում :Angry2: 
դե շուտ-շուտ մտածի, ժամանակը փող է

----------


## dvgray

> Այ ախպեր, գոնե ասեիր սկզբում, ասեի` հա, հնարավոր ա, վերջում որ ասեց, էլ ո՞վա բանի տեղ դնողը:


Կուկ ջան: Ռեալ բան եմ ասում: Խեղճ /հայ/ տղեն սխալվել լրջավ սիրահարվել էր վրեն, էտի էլ մի քանի վախտից ասում ա թե , "բա ե՞րբ ես փողս տալու  :Angry2:  :  կարո՞ղ ա գիտես թե էս ամեն ինչը ձրի ա"
 :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Կուկ ջան: Ռեալ բան եմ ասում: Խեղճ /հայ/ տղեն սխալվել լրջավ սիրահարվել էր վրեն, էտի էլ մի քանի վախտից ասում ա թե , "բա ե՞րբ ես փողս տալու  :  կարո՞ղ ա գիտես թե էս ամեն ինչը ձրի ա"


լավ ա արել  :LOL:  մի հատ էլմ պիտի քթին խփեր  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> դու էլ ես 10 անգամից մի անգամից հասկանում
> դե շուտ-շուտ մտածի, ժամանակը փող է


Աստղ ջան, ես քեզ լիովին հասկանում եմ. դու ֆուտբոլի մոլի երկրպագու ես, և այսօրվա ջախջախիչ պարտությունն ազդել է քո վրա, բայց ես կփորձեմ քեզ սթափեցնել, որպեսզի երկուսս էլ զերծ մնանք մոդերատորական նկատողություններից. Երեք ույու չորս` Աստղ, դու կծեծե՞ս քո ամուսնուն:

----------


## dvgray

> աաաաաաաաաա բա հայ տղեն ինչ ա պատասխանում?


Հայ տղեն մանթոից հայ աղջկա հետ եկավ ամուսնացավ:   :LOL:  Հիմա վզին լավ դրած ա  :Wink: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կուկ ջան: Ռեալ բան եմ ասում: Խեղճ /հայ/ տղեն սխալվել լրջավ սիրահարվել էր վրեն, էտի էլ մի քանի վախտից ասում ա թե , "բա ե՞րբ ես փողս տալու  :  կարո՞ղ ա գիտես թե էս ամեն ինչը ձրի ա"


ես էլ տենց դեպք գիտեմ

----------


## Երկնային

> լավ ա արել  մի հատ էլմ պիտի քթին խփեր


_Բա պատառաքա՞ղը ուր թողեցիր…_

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան: Ռեալ բան եմ ասում: Խեղճ /հայ/ տղեն սխալվել լրջավ սիրահարվել էր վրեն, էտի էլ մի քանի վախտից ասում ա թե , "բա ե՞րբ ես փողս տալու  :  կարո՞ղ ա գիտես թե էս ամեն ինչը ձրի ա"


Դիվ, էդ մի քանի վախտն ինքա՞ն էր :LOL:  հաշվել է՞ր, թե քանի անգամ են իրար հետ եղել. հա, մեկ էլ ասա` ժամով է՞ր հաշվել, թե՞ ակտերի քանակով :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Կուկ ջան: Ռեալ բան եմ ասում: Խեղճ /հայ/ տղեն սխալվել լրջավ սիրահարվել էր վրեն, էտի էլ մի քանի վախտից ասում ա թե , "բա ե՞րբ ես փողս տալու  :  կարո՞ղ ա գիտես թե էս ամեն ինչը ձրի ա"


Դրանց վրա բանկոմատ ու ՀԴՄ էլ դրած կլինի, ենքան են փողով ստեղ ընդեղ թրև եկել: Նույինսկ օրինական հարկ բան են վճարում:

----------


## Kuk

> Դրանց վրա բանկոմատ ու ՀԴՄ էլ դրած կլինի, ենքան են փողով ստեղ ընդեղ թրև եկել: Նույինսկ օրինական հարկ բան են վճարում:


Այ ախպեր, լավ են անում. իրանց մարմինը չի՞, որտեղ ինչ կուզեն, կդնեն. զատո իրանց ամուսիններին չեն ծեծում:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, էդ մի քանի վախտն ինքա՞ն էր հաշվել է՞ր, թե քանի անգամ են իրար հետ եղել. հա, մեկ էլ ասա` ժամով է՞ր հաշվել, թե՞ ակտերի քանակով


Դե սկզբից ապրանքը բռթելու համար մի ամիս ասել էր որ free ա եղել, բայց մնացած ամիսների համար դրել պոլնի  տարիֆով կլորացրել էր հաշիվը: Խեղճը Համբուրգում  իրա լրիվ ստացած օգնության ֆոնդը մուծել էր  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Այ ախպեր, լավ են անում. իրանց մարմինը չի՞, որտեղ ինչ կուզեն, կդնեն. զատո իրանց ամուսիններին չեն ծեծում:


Որովհետև իրենց ամուսիններն էլ իրենց չեն ծեծում ու հակառակը, իրանց սիրում են  :Wink:  փողը ժամանակին տուն բերելու համար

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ես քեզ լիովին հասկանում եմ. դու ֆուտբոլի մոլի երկրպագու ես, և այսօրվա ջախջախիչ պարտությունն ազդել է քո վրա, բայց ես կփորձեմ քեզ սթափեցնել, որպեսզի երկուսս էլ զերծ մնանք մոդերատորական նկատողություններից. Երեք ույու չորս` Աստղ, դու կծեծե՞ս քո ամուսնուն:


ինչ լավ ա, որ հասկացար :Angry2: 
մի քիչ ծիծաղելի ա պատկերացնելը, լավ, մի քիչ չէ, լավ էլ ծիծաղելի է :LOL: 
եթե ինքը ինձ վրա ձեռք բարձրացնի, անպայման պատասխան կստանա, ընդհուպ մինչև կյանքի գնով. կարող ա չափազանցրի, բայց ... ծնողներս ինձ հարվածած չկան, ու հաստատ ինչ-որ Վասյա իրավունք չունի ու չի կարա ինձ հարվածի

----------


## Kuk

> Դե սկզբից ապրանքը բռթելու համար մի ամիս ասել էր որ free ա եղել, բայց մնացած ամիսների համար դրել պոլնի  տարիֆով կլորացրել էր հաշիվը: Խեղճը Համբուրգում  իրա լրիվ ստացած օգնության ֆոնդը մուծել էր


Ո՞նց այ ախպեր, համ ինքնա բռթել, համ էլ փող ա վերցրե՞լ :LOL:  բայց մեկա` ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ավելի լավա տենց լինի, քան կինը տանը ծեծի. «սոխիկը կծի, սոխիկը» :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Այ ախպեր, լավ են անում. իրանց մարմինը չի՞, որտեղ ինչ կուզեն, կդնեն. զատո իրանց ամուսիններին չեն ծեծում:


Ուրիշի ամուսիններին են ծեծում: Են էլ փողը ուշացնելու կամ չտալու համար: Նորմալա  :LOL: 

Բայց մի բան էլ ա վախեցնում: Ասենք էդ խեղճ արաբների կնանիքները որ սկսեն իրանց ծեծել: Դե մարդա մի 5 կին ունեն: Պատկերացնում ե՞ս 5-ից 3 ը լավ նենց տեղը տեղին հաստ կնանիքներ լինեն:  :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

> Որովհետև իրենց ամուսիններն էլ իրենց չեն ծեծում ու հակառակը, իրանց սիրում են  փողը ժամանակին տուն բերելու համար


Անեկդոտ հիշեցի էս թեմայով.

Մի անբարոյականի ամուսնու ասում են.
-Այ ախպեր, չես տեսնո՞ւմ, կնոջդ վարքը. հենց գնում ես գործի, պատուհանիդ տակ տղամարդկանց հերթ ա գոյանում կնոջդ համար, ինչի՞ չես բաժանվում:
-Բաժանվեմ` ես էլ հերթ կանգնե՞մ:

----------


## dvgray

> Ուրիշի ամուսիններին են ծեծում: Են էլ փողը ուշացնելու կամ չտալու համար: Նորմալա 
> 
> Բայց մի բան էլ ա վախեցնում: Ասենք էդ խեղճ արաբների կնանիքները որ սկսեն իրանց ծեծել: Դե մարդա մի 5 կին ունեն: Պատկերացնում ե՞ս 5-ից 3 ը լավ նենց տեղը տեղին հաստ կնանիքներ լինեն:


Արաբները խոմ ապու՞շ չեն: Այ դրա համար էլ նրանք մինչև ոտքի ծերը չալմայի մեջ փաթաթված են ման գալիս, ու ոչ մի րիշ կնիգը չգիտի,  թե տվյալ պահին որ մի կնգա մոտ ա: Դա օգնում ա խմբակային ծեծ չուտել  :Wink:

----------


## Passion

Էս ինչ լավ թեմայա, բացեց :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Մի պահ ինձ պատկերացրեցի էդ դերում ու ասենք ավելով սկսես խփել ու ընկնել հետևից :LOL: 
Բայց լուրջ տենց դեպքեր եղել են? :Blush:

----------


## I love love

> Ի՞նչ խոհուրդներ կտաք այս դեպքում խեղճ կողակցին


Խեղճ կողակից? Եդ ինչ տղամարդ պետք է լինի, որ թույլ տա կինն իր վրա ձեռք բարձրացնի: Ինձ թվում է նման բան գոյություն չունի, ես լսել եմ միայն հակառակի մասին, որն ահավոր երևույթ է, ու մնաց թե այս դեպքը:

----------


## haik

Ոնց որ թե աղջիկներին այս թեման դուր է եկել  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

...դե տղամարդուն ծեծելը ճիշտ բան ա...որ իր տեղն իմանա, ավել-պակաս դուրս չտա, մամայիդ մամա ասի, պապայիդ՝ պապա... թե չէ ազատություն են ստանում, գլխներից վեր են թռնում... 
էդոնք էդպես են...  :Acute:  էսօր սանձերը արձակեցիր, վաղը մյուս օրը գլխիդ կնստեն...  :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Որոշ տղամարդկանց ծեծելը քիչա, ջարդելա պետք  :LOL: 
Ամեն դեպքում ծեծել պետք չի, տարբեր ուրիշ մեթոդներով կարելի է դաստիրակել :  :Wink: 
Դաստիրակիր, որ քեզ չդաստիրակեն , *զակոն ջունգլի* ... :Tongue:

----------


## impression

ես մարդուս չեմ ծեծի, ես պռոստը չեմ ամուսնանա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Էս «Բացարձակապես դեմ եմ» տարբերակը ամեն անգամ որ աչքովս է ընկնում, թուլանում եմ, ոնց որ էն Գրին Փիս–ի՝ բնական ռեսուրսների ոչնչացման դեմ արվող լոզունգներից լինի։  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Էս «Բացարձակապես դեմ եմ» տարբերակը ամեն անգամ որ աչքովս է ընկնում, թուլանում եմ, ոնց որ էն Գրին Փիս–ի բնական ռեսուրսների ոչնչացման դեմ արվող լոզունգներից լինի։


ախր ոնց է հնարավոր տանը տղամարդ պահել ու բացարձակապես չծեծել նրան:  :LOL: 
համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Էս «Բացարձակապես դեմ եմ» տարբերակը ամեն անգամ որ աչքովս է ընկնում, թուլանում եմ, ոնց որ էն Գրին Փիս–ի բնական ռեսուրսների ոչնչացման դեմ արվող լոզունգներից լինի։


 :LOL: 
կամ էլ _փափկամազ_ կենդանիների ոչնչացման դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում՝ ընդդեմ բնական մորթիներ հագնող _փափկասուն_ կանանց  :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

Ուզում եմ էս թեմայում գրառում անեմ, բայց վախում եմ ներս մտնեմ :Not I:  Հարգելի կանայք և աղջիկներ, խնդրում եմ վայր դրեք ձեր զենքերը` շերեփներ, բանջարեղենի տեսակներ` մասնավորապես` պոմիդոր, արդուկներ, գրտնակներ, չստիկներ և այլն: Զինաթափվեք, ես էլ մտնեմ էլի ներս, թե չէ վախենում եմ :Scare:

----------


## impression

> Ուզում եմ էս թեմայում գրառում անեմ, բայց վախում եմ ներս մտնեմ Հարգելի կանայք և աղջիկներ, խնդրում եմ վայր դրեք ձեր զենքերը` շերեփներ, բանջարեղենի տեսակներ` մասնավորապես` պոմիդոր, արդուկներ, գրտնակներ, չստիկներ և այլն: Զինաթափվեք, ես էլ մտնեմ էլի ներս, թե չէ վախենում եմ


շարունակիր վախենա՜լ  :Aggressive:  :Goblin:

----------


## ivy

> Ուզում եմ էս թեմայում գրառում անեմ, բայց վախում եմ ներս մտնեմ Հարգելի կանայք և աղջիկներ, խնդրում եմ վայր դրեք ձեր զենքերը` շերեփներ, բանջարեղենի տեսակներ` մասնավորապես` պոմիդոր, արդուկներ, գրտնակներ, չստիկներ և այլն: Զինաթափվեք, ես էլ մտնեմ էլի ներս, թե չէ վախենում եմ


Ես անզեն եմ. տղամարդկանց հախից միայն սեփական ձեռքերով  ու ոտքերով եմ գալիս։ Համեցիր ներս։  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Ի՞նչ կա-չկա...» բաժին:*

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Վայ, Կուկը վախեցելա՞  ::}:  , Կուկ ջան խոսքը գնումա ամուսինների մասին, դու մեր ընկերն ես, օբիշաեմ մի տեբյա տռոգադ նե բուդեմ  :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Վայ, Կուկը վախեցելա՞  , Կուկ ջան խոսքը գնումա ամուսինների մասին, դու մեր ընկերն ես, օբիշաեմ *մի տեբյա տռոգադ նե բուդեմ*


բա էլ գալիս ա ի?նչ անի  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> շարունակիր վախենա՜լ


Գոնե էդ լապատկեն քցի, որ դրանով խփես ինձ, Կուկից Կ--ն էլ չի մնա :This: 



> Ես անզեն եմ. տղամարդկանց հախից միայն սեփական ձեռքերով  ու ոտքերով եմ գալիս։ Համեցիր ներս։


Դու աչքիս լավ ուժեղ ես հա՞: Աչքիս գնամ վախս չափեմ: Ում մոտ քանոն կա՞: 



> Վայ, Կուկը վախեցելա՞  , Կուկ ջան խոսքը գնումա ամուսինների մասին, դու մեր ընկերն ես, օբիշաեմ մի տեբյա տռոգադ նե բուդեմ


Դե քանի ամուսինների մասին էր խոսվում, ստեղ արխաին ֆռֆռում էի, հիմա արդեն անցել են տղամարդկանց, էլ կապ չունի ամուսին ա, իրանց ամուսիննա, ուրիշի ամուսինն ա, ով ընկնում ա ձեռները, ջարդուփշուր են անում, հենա` impression-ը լապատկով ընգելա հետևիցս:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես սխալ եմ քվեարկել :LOL: ,վերնագիրը հակառակ ձևով էի հասկացել :LOL: , եթե սենց նայենք կողմ եմ :Cool: ,կարելիա մեկ-մեկ ծեծ ուտել , առաողջարարա :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Վայ, Կուկը վախեցելա՞  , Կուկ ջան խոսքը գնումա ամուսինների մասին, դու մեր ընկերն ես, օբիշաեմ *մի տեբյա տռոգադ նե բուդեմ*


Համ էլ` տռոգած էլ կա, տռոգած էլ. impression-ի լապատկեն քեզ օրինակ:

----------


## ivy

> Համ էլ` տռոգած էլ կա, տռոգած էլ. impression-ի լապատկեն քեզ օրինակ:


Տվյալ դեպքում «տռոգած» բառը «ի՞նչ եղած, ի՞նչ արած» հարցերին պատասխանող դերբայ՞ն է։ Մնում է կռահել, թե որն է բայը...  :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բայց խոստովանեք , որ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ,  երբ կինը կնոջը ծեծեր  :Black Eye:   :LOL:  

Է՜հ  :Unsure:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց խոստովանեք , որ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ,  երբ կինը կնոջը ծեծեր   
> 
> Է՜հ


Սա ի՞նչ էր՝ մեղմ անցում դեպի համասեռամոլների թեմա՞ն։  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց խոստովանեք , որ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ,  երբ կինը կնոջը ծեծեր   
> 
> Է՜հ


Ես մի անգամ տեսել եմ ոնց էին աղջկեքը իրար ջարդում, ասեմ որ իրոք բավականին հետաքրքիր տեսարան էր :LOL:

----------


## impression

> Սա ի՞նչ էր՝ մեղմ անցում դեպի համասեռամոլների թեմա՞ն։


սադրելով ման ես գալիս  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց խոստովանեք , որ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ,  երբ կինը կնոջը ծեծեր   
> 
> Է՜հ


Էնքան եմ տեսե~լ :Rolleyes:  մի երկու անգամ էլ բաժանել եմ, ոտից գլուխ եղունգների ու ատամների տեղ էր վրես :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Սա ի՞նչ էր՝ մեղմ անցում դեպի համասեռամոլների թեմա՞ն։


Չէ, այ մարդ թեման եմ թեժացնում  :LOL:

----------


## Սելավի

> *Մոդերատորական. Թեման «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնից տեղափոխվել է «Ի՞նչ կա-չկա...» բաժին:*


Չուկ  ջան  աղջիկները  հազիվ  ռոմանտիկ  զգացմունքների  մեջ  սեր  էին  անում,  էս  խի  սենց  մի  անգամից  կոտրեցիր  մեր  աղջիկների  զգացմունքները: :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Էնքան եմ տեսե~լ մի երկու անգամ էլ բաժանել եմ, ոտից գլուխ եղունգների ու ատամների տեղ էր վրես


Կուկ ինձ թվում է հիմա համեստությունդ կողք կդնես ու կասես, որ քեզ համար էին կռվում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. հայ տղաների մեծ մասը համոզված է, որ նախորդ կյանքում Կազանովան ինքն է եղել  :LOL:  դրա համար էլ հայ կանայք ու աղջիկները շերթփով մռութներին են հասցնում  :LOL:  :LOL:  երազանքներից դուրս բերելու համար  :LOL:  

Հ.Գ.2 Կուկ էս քո համար չէր, այլ ընդհանուր  :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էնքան եմ տեսե~լ մի երկու անգամ էլ բաժանել եմ, ոտից գլուխ եղունգների ու ատամների տեղ էր վրես


Բայց ստանդարտա իրանցը, մազերից են կախվում իրար, ով շուտ ֆայմեց որ մազերից կարելիա մի ձեռքով էլ քաշել ու էն մյուս ձեռքով սկսեց կպցնել ինքն էլ կրումա :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ  ջան  աղջիկները  հազիվ  ռոմանտիկ  զգացմունքների  մեջ  սեր  էին  անում,  էս  խի  սենց  մի  անգամից  կոտրեցիր  մեր  աղջիկների  զգացմունքները:


Ես ինձ պատկերացրի ապագագայում՝ ամուսնու կարգավիճակում, ու պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ համապատասխան գրառումները կարդալուց հետո ոչ սիրո մասին էր հնարավոր մտածել, ոչ զգացմունքների, ոչ է առավել ևս ռոմանտիկայի... միակ մտածմունքս էն էր, ո՞նց անեմ փախնեմ սադիստներից  :Blush:

----------


## impression

> Ես ինձ պատկերացրի *ապագագայում*՝ ամուսնու կարգավիճակում, ու պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ համապատասխան գրառումները կարդալուց հետո ոչ սիրո մասին էր հնարավոր մտածել, ոչ զգացմունքների, ոչ է առավել ևս ռոմանտիկայի... միակ մտածմունքս էն էր, ո՞նց անեմ փախնեմ սադիստներից


ինչքան կարող ես՝ շուտ փախի, Չուկ ջան, կակազել ես սկսել մեր ձեռը  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> ինչքան կարող ես՝ շուտ փախի, Չուկ ջան, կակազել ես սկսել մեր ձեռը


Չեմ կակազում, ուղակի միասին էի գրել, պիտի գրեի Ապագա Գայում  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ինձ թվում է հիմա համեստությունդ կողք կդնես ու կասես, որ քեզ համար էին կռվում 
> 
> Հ.Գ. հայ տղաների մեծ մասը համոզված է, որ նախորդ կյանքում Կազանովան ինքն է եղել  դրա համար էլ հայ կանայք ու աղջիկները շերթփով մռութներին են հասցնում  երազանքներից դուրս բերելու համար  
> 
> Հ.Գ.2 Կուկ էս քո համար չէր, այլ ընդհանուր


Հա, սպասի համեստությունս կողք դնեմ.. ըհը.. դրեցի. չէ, Դայան ջան, իմ համար չէր:

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց



> Բայց ստանդարտա իրանցը, մազերից են կախվում իրար, ով շուտ ֆայմեց որ մազերից կարելիա մի ձեռքով էլ քաշել ու էն մյուս ձեռքով սկսեց կպցնել ինքն էլ կրումա


Հաա :LOL:  :LOL:  մեկ էլ ձեներն ա էֆեկտ :Hands Up:  :LOL:  նենց եմ սիրո~ւմ :Love:

----------


## Դեկադա

*Այո, այո… Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի շատ է հանդիպում կնոջ կողմից իր կողակցին բռնանալու դեպքերը :
Ի՞նչ անել : 
Ի՞նչ խոհուրդներ կտաք այս դեպքում խեղճ կողակցին
_*

Վա՞յ :Shok:  Ես  էլ  հակառակն  եմ կարդում  ու  դեռ  զարմանում  եմ, թե dvgray-ը  ինչի  է  խորհուրդ  հարցնում :LOL: :
 Մեր  շենքում  էլ կար  մի  էտպիսի  ընտանիք, որտեղ * կինն  էր  ամուսնուն*  ծեծում  ու  լավ  էլ  ստացվում  էր :Wink: Անգամ  գիշերները  կարող  էին  ամբողջ  շենքի  մարդկանց  արթնացնեին  իրենց  վայնասուններով:Եվ հարցը  այն  է,  որ  նա// կինը//  դա  համարում  էր   անուսնուն  դարձի  բերելու  // ամուսինը  ալկոհոլի  հետ  սերտ  կապեր  ուներ :Smile: // ամենաարդյունավետ // իր  պատկերացմամբ//  գործը:dvgray  իսկ  գուցե՞  նման  ձևով մտածող  կանանց  թիվն  է ավեացել:
Իսկ  ինչ  խորհուրդ   տալ - Էս  դեպքում  դժվար  թե  բարոյահոգեբանական  զրույցները  օգուտ  տան, դրա  համար  էլ  կարծում  եմ  ամենաճիշտ  քայլը  բաժանվելն  է:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ծեծել, ծեծել մինչև վերջ  :LOL:  Ոչ մի հետքայլ, ոչ մի հանձնվել մինչև խելքը գլուխը չհավաքի  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

Համոզեցիք, չեմ պսակվի:

----------


## Fedayi

Մեկ-մեկ նենց քոթուկ-կանայք են հանդիպում, նենց լիրբ ու լաչառ, որ ձեռքերդ ուղղակի քոր են գալիս "կպցնելու" :LOL: ...
Բայց մեկ ա, ես որ չեմ կարող տենց բան անել:  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկ-մեկ նենց քոթուկ-կանայք են հանդիպում, նենց լիրբ ու լաչառ, որ ձեռքերդ ուղղակի քոր են գալիս "կպցնելու"...
> Բայց մեկ ա, ես որ չեմ կարող տենց բան անել:


Սխալ տեղ ես ընկել, եղբայր: Այստեղ կանայք են ամուսիններին ծեծում, ոչ թե ամուսինները կանանց  :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

Էս ի~նչ հոգնած եմ ես էսօր
Խայտառակ եղա:

----------


## Երկնային

> Համոզեցիք, չեմ պսակվի:


_իսկ ես հակառակը. համոզվեցի, որ կամուսնանամ…_

----------


## impression

Էս թեմայում ինձ համար ամենախոխման էն ա, որ Աննուշկան քվեարկել ա՝ բացարձակապես դեմ եմ, իսկ Էլմոն՝ որ մեկ-մեկ կարելի ա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Էս թեմայում ինձ համար ամենախոխման էն ա, որ Աննուշկան քվեարկել ա՝ բացարձակապես դեմ եմ, իսկ Էլմոն՝ որ մեկ-մեկ կարելի ա


Սպասի, տես հենց ամուսնանան, ոնց են քվեարկության տեղերով փոխվելու։  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նոր նայեցի քվեարկության արդյունքը. ներկա պահին 8 կամավոր կա. 8 տղա համաձայն է մեկ–մեկ ծեծվելուն։  :LOL:  Փաստորեն, 8 տղա կողմ է մեկ–մեկ ծեծվելուն, 8 աղջիկ էլ՝ մեկ–մեկ ծեծելուն։ Էնպես որ անհանգստանալու բան չկա. ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռության մեջ է։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Նոր նայեցի քվեարկության արդյունքը. ներկա պահին 8 կամավոր կա. 8 տղա համաձայն է մեկ–մեկ ծեծվելուն։  Փաստորեն, 8 տղա կողմ է մեկ–մեկ ծեծվելուն, 8 աղջիկ էլ՝ մեկ–մեկ ծեծելուն։ Էնպես որ անհանգստանալու բան չկա. ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռության մեջ է։


Հա, ես համաձայն եմ ծեծվելուն, բայց մենակ թե մտրակով պետք ա լինի  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
"Ծեծե՞լ տ*զ*ամարդուն, թե ոչ"

Հարցման մեջ էլ տառասխալ կա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, ես համաձայն եմ ծեծվելուն, բայց մենակ թե մտրակով պետք ա լինի


Հայկ, էդ պիտի կնոջդ ասես, ինչի՞ ես հրապարակավ ասում։  :LOL:  Թե՞ հիմա ով մտրակ վերցրած գա, նրա հետ էլ կամուսնանաս։  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ես սխալ եմ քվեարկել… ուղղեք իմ սխալը, էլի… _

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ, էդ պիտի կնոջդ ասես, ինչի՞ ես հրապարակավ ասում։  Թե՞ հիմա ով մտրակ վերցրած գա, նրա հետ էլ կամուսնանաս։


Բա կանդալները....  :LOL: 

Վայ, խայտառակվեցինք, ես էլ գիտեի ինտիմ անկյունում ենք....  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

ոչ ոք հլը չի փորձարկել? :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ընտանիքի սարքեցիք ռազմի դաշտ: Միստր եւ միսիս Սմիթերը աչքիս շատ են ազդել:

----------

